# Do you hug your dog?



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, I wonder how many of you hug your dog?

Almost all trainers/behaviorists etc. tell us that it is a bad thing to do and we shouldn't hug our dogs because it is a sign of dominance in dogs and some may react aggressively to it. I saw that in one of the GSD books I picked up in the pet store in fact.

I give my 2 1/3 yo male GSD big hugs and even pick his feet off the ground when I do it and he doesn't seem to mind and in fact even wags his tail when I am hugging.

So I was curious as to whether others sometimes hug their dogs and if anyone ever had a negative reaction? How about if you let your kids hug the family dog? (We did that too when our son was younger).

I was thinking that maybe if the dog did see a hug as a try at domination that he must recognize that it is his confused owner that is doing it so he will let it go.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

We hug Zeva all the time. She likes it, when she starts to squirm, I let her go. Been doing it since she was a small pup. She loves the cuddles.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I always hug and squeeze my dogs. I wouldn't do that to a dog I didn't know though.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yes. and she tolerates it. If I hug from the bottom then she leans and licks my face. If I hug her from the top then her ears go back and she gets a worried look on her face. 

I've never had a 'negative' reaction as in aggressive but I know she doesn't like to be leaned over and just tolerates it.

I did temp foster a dog that didn't like strangers to lean over him. DH and myself were fine but he growled at my daughter when she did it. And he growled at the vet when she leaned over him to far while he was lying down. So yes...I agree that it is a show of dominance to them and I agree that the owners can get away with it because the dogs love and trust them.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

several times a day....and he gets kisses on the head too!!!......it was part of bonding when I adopted him.....that's one "expert" opinion I have always ignored!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Because I have a relationship with my dogs, I do hug them~ Karlo even solicits it! When I am on the couch he'll come up and lean into me for a hug.
If a dog doesn't know a person, and they try to give a hug or get in the dogs personal space, then yes I could see where the reaction would come into play. 
Bad manners, though(on the humans part) not a "dominant" issue.
As in the dog that growls at the son of new owner, who tries to hug him when the relationship hasn't been established...


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

codmaster said:


> I was thinking that maybe if the dog did see a hug as a try at domination that he must recognize that it is his confused owner that is doing it so he will let it go.


I hug my dogs. They don't love it, but they absolutely tolerate it. 

And I think this is it right here. You are the owner. As the leader, you ARE dominate over your dog. There are a dozen dfferent ways everyday that you show your dog you are the leader and are the dominant one in the house. So they do tolerate it. In a family situation, the properly raised dog wiht good temperament understands that the kids in the family are part of the pack and are either dominate over the dog also, under the protection of the pack leader (you), or given the "puppy pass". Hugging your dog within the pack only becomes an issue I think if you have a rank driven dog without clear boundaries. A dog like that may choose to accept your hug as a dominance challenge and that's where it becomes dangerous. Of course this can change as the dog ages, as the kids get older, so pay attention to your dog and what their body language is saying to you.

I think the other danger is strangers and people outside of the pack. A dog's understanding of where these people fit into their world is not always clear cut, especially in our more aloof and protective breed. Some dogs seem to recognize people as a species as in charge of their world, other dogs are more choosy about who they allow to manhandle them.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Yep, I hug my dogs. 

Sometimes Gunner likes it and sometimes he doesn't. One day he'll eat it up and the next, when I'm hugging him and planting smooches all over his head, he'll pull away and look at me "Alright, alright - stop all the fussing already." 
I've never had a truly negative reaction from any of my GSDs, though. 

Riley, on the other hand, LOVES hugs. You could hug on that dog all day long and he'd be in his glory. He'll give hugs, too. Different breed, though.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Gib Laut said:


> several times a day....and he gets kisses on the head too!!!......it was part of bonding when I adopted him.....that's one "expert" opinion I have always ignored!


I kiss Zeva right between those big beautiful ears of hers too.  :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I hug Sinister all of the time, I have also cried on his shoulder many times and he just sits there patiently, like he understands that I need it, after I give him a hug, he gives me his paw. He's so sweet. 

I also give him a kiss on his snout, hahaha


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

I hug Shadow all the time, and she hops into my wifes lap for a hug every night when she watches T.V.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I hug Sigurd all the time! He seems to enjoy it. I also squeeze him. I do a bunch of silly things to him (pick him up, dance, smoochies, poke at). He's a great fun loving dog! I don't know what I'd do if I didn't get a Siggy hug at least once a day!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Well Jesse knows "come hug momma" and he comes and puts his head on my shoulder and I give him a big hug. He seems to enjoy it, then I say "kiss momma" and he gives me a little lick.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I hug and kiss my two all the time as well. I sometimes straddle their back lean over and hug them from their back around their chests and rub there chest, they love it, when I watch TV at night they come over and lean on us and sometimes jump up on the coach and lay their heads on us.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep, we hug and give kisses all the time. She usually seems to like it unless she is hot or wound up. If she's feeling hyper giving hugs usually makes her get the zoomies and then watch out!

I definitely wouldn't do it on a new dog (ie fosters) or a strange dog right away. I'd gradually build up to it with fosters to see their tolerance. Also, rather than dominance, I think some dogs get a bit panicked because it seems like you are constraining them.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

I know primates love to hug and canines do not. Doesn't stop me from huggnig Ozzy daily though. He tolerates it. As a previous poster said, I would not do this to a strange dog or one I hadn't formed a close relationship with.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Sherush said:


> Well Jesse knows "come hug momma" and he comes and puts his head on my shoulder and I give him a big hug. He seems to enjoy it, then I say "kiss momma" and he gives me a little lick.


I do something similar with Max: I hold my arms open wide and say "give me a hug". I'm usually sitting on the couch when I do this, so it's a great excuse for him to get up on it (he's not usually allowed on the furniture.)

I've always kissed and hugged all of my dogs. With people, I'm not very demonstrative, but with my dogs, I'm extremely hands on.

Adopting Max as an adult dog, I started off easy with him until we were both completely comfortable with each other. At first, I would just sit real close to him and pet him, then I started pressing my body against his. It didn't take long to realize he enjoyed the contact and it quickly progressed to full on body hugs and big kisses on his snout. However, I don't particularly like for him to "kiss" me back.:tongue:


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I hug all my dogs. Bella seems to like being scooped up and held like a baby and I give her kisses on the top of her nose. When I put her down she gets all happy and bouncy. The only dog we have that just TOLERATES it is our shar pei he only wants lovings when he comes to you. hes stand offish but very friendly. Even as a puppy he thought hugs were boring. When he wants the attention he will come lick our toes or hands or leg depending on what skin is showing. He prefurs toes lol.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I sure do. I'll sit on the floor with Koda and give him a big hug. I'm not in his head, but he seems to be okay with it, he doesn't squirm. When I come over to him and sit on the floor, he likes to bury his head in my lap, that seems to be very comfortable to him. He's very, very affectionate, just wants to be close to you all the time. If I'm standing I'll tap my shoulders and he'll jump up and give me a hug himself, too, it's cute.

I hug Riley, too, though she gets a little squirmy. She like it when I pick her up and lay on the couch with her though, she's more than content to lay on her back, it's weird. I'll lay down and she'll lay on her back on my stomach (The benefits of her being a 34 pound dog, haha).

As others have said though, I would never hug a strange dog, don't know what their reaction would be. I give Koda and Riley kisses on their snouts, too, they're fine with that.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Rayden yes. And if I am upset, he will come put his head under my arm and solicit hugs. 

Freya, no. She is very skittish and it would send her into a panic. It's taken her quite a while to get used to basic every day interaction; that would just be too much for her.

There is nothing wrong with it if your dog likes hugs. But, if he doesn't, why would you force the issue? Lots of people think tickling is fun; I don't. Doesn't mean I let my family/friends tickle me just coz they enjoy it. 

Some dogs, like some people, just need more personal space. It doesn't mean they are trying to be dominant or anything, could just be them.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

HeidiW said:


> I hug and kiss my two all the time as well. I sometimes straddle their back lean over and hug them from their back around their chests and rub there chest, they love it, ...


That is exactly how I hug Hondo. He loves it. If he is out running in the field, I can say, "Hondo, here" and he'll come zooming in. I get such a delight to see him excited about coming back to me, I've just got to hug him. I'll kiss his face too, but I always hold him by the snout. Made the mistake of not holding him once and he bonked me in the nose. :crazy:


Because of his size, I don't allow him on the furniture. I don't let him put his paws on me either. He is a very 'pawsy' type dog and likes to use his feet while playing etc. In the past if I was napping on the couch, he'd come up and 'paw' me in the head. :wild: So, all forms of paw action (with the exception of play i.e. tug of war) is now forbidden. So now he'll come and lay his head on my head. Sneaky little pup.


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

*Lizzie hugs ME.*

When she is scared or shy or not sure she rubs all over me and sits on my feet, looks up for a scratch and I run my hands all through her fur and she is reassured. Sometimes in the den she will come and snuggle up in the chair and put her chin right under mine and give a deep sigh as if to say "this is where I belong". It seems I have to be so strict when training that I love the hug times even more.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Heh! Heh! These are hilarious - altho I am glad that I am not the only owner who refutes the "rule" about hugging.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have to say I have never heard of any reason not to hug or squeeze your own dog. The only reason I can think of not to do it is for those dogs that have assumed top dog status in the home over their human.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

many trainers would disagree i know, but i hug and kiss and cuddle with all of them all the time. i am very physically affectionate with all my kidz. and they all seek it out and totally love it except my sera-girl, who occasionally will give me a look that says, "too much love, mom, too much love", shake her head, and get up and walk away.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

My foster, Flash, the liver GSD mix, if you sit down next to him he tries to get in your lap and snuggle. Yesterday he gave me a hug, paws on my shoulder and he proceeded to wash my face and bald head all over. His tail was going at warp 20.

Powell


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think it's a matter of "if your dog is uncomfortable, don't do it" that is the only time I really see people being warned "Don't do that!" 

otherwise, I've never heard or seen it covered under basic training do's/don'ts or anything like that.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Elaine said:


> I have to say I have never heard of any reason not to hug or squeeze your own dog. The only reason I can think of not to do it is for those dogs that have assumed top dog status in the home over their human.


It is a very dominating and intimidating thing to do to a dog. Any dog. Restraint, neck grabbing and placing one's head and neck over the top of another's are all very clear cut "I am dominating you" behaviors amongst dogs. Hugs are the human equivalent of doing all of those things. To a dog with rank issues or trust issues it could lead to trouble. Most dogs don't have those problems so they will accept it, especially if they're used to it. But most still strongly dislike it and will throw off all sorts of calming signals in response to it showing that it makes them uncomfortable. Why is my seemingly friendly and in a good mood human deciding to grab me and dominate me out of the blue? 

The fact that the human restraining them and pulling a dominance move typically occurs in conjunction with verbal praise, petting and other obvious signs of affection that seem completely contridictory with the dog's interpretation of the hug has got to confuse the heck out of them too. Crazy human giving off very mixed signals. 

With a dog with rank issues or trust issues (or dogs new to the owner who haven't had a chance to really develop trust and respect yet)it could certainly cause a problem. It's more likely to cause problems if it's kids doing it because a dog who will tolerate such extreme dominance behavior from an adult and just take it, may not from a kid. And of course it's never a good idea to do to a dog who you don't know and doesn't have a solid relationship with you.

Yes, I hug my dogs. They all tolerate it. None of them hate it. All are pretty physically affectionate and love cuddles in general, but none of them really crazy about the whole arms around the neck bear hug thing. Nor would I expect them too really like that. I'm sure they'd be glad if I just stopped, but I can't resist. So it's one of those weird, confounding human behaviors that they learn to roll their eyes at and put up with because it makes mom happy.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

My GSD, Abby, does not enjoy hugs - if hugged, she will tolerate it, but would rather be somewhere else. If hugged by someone she doesn't know, she will try to back out of the hug. Because it isn't anything that is enjoyable to her, I don't hug her.

My Malinois, Ronja, is a weirdo and enjoys hugs very much, she will even ask for them from DH and I as well as from complete strangers. (She is a lap dog at heart. *lol*) She likes to place her chest (paws tucked under) on my lap, rest her head on my shoulder, and will wait until she gets a hug. I hug her frequently because she loves it.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I hug Miss Molly Moo but only when she is calm LOL! She also get a wee smooch on top of her head! When she is sleepy then we have big cuddles....nothing like the smell of hugging a warm puppy ahhhhhhh bless


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo loves hugs, when he solicits them. I don't hug him unless he comes to me, but he leans waay into me and stays there until I end it. 
I think it is his way of "dominating" me, but he shows no dominance in any other way at all. Not that I do this all the time but when I leave the house, instead of giving a kiss goodbye, I breathe them in(between the ears) and they seem to enjoy it.
Editing this to add that Karlo just came in for a hug!!:wub: 
I posted this on another board(I love...), and asked if males seemed to be more physically affectionate than females, cause it seems to me they are.


----------



## Quirinus (Dec 13, 2008)

:hug:Yes  Always have and always will!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I just have to open my arms and they will come themselves to receive their hug. I don't think they see it as a domination thing, they know that if I open my arms wide open it's cuddle time.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

The whole family hugs both dogs and we've never gotten a negative reaction. My daughter hugs and kisses both dogs before bed every night


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh i do that open my arms wide thing too...don't have to say a word they all come running. 

i would never hug a dog that was not part of my family but the two shepherds have been raised since they were just babies with lots of affection, and, tho i don't know how they were raised, the rescues seem to just crave it...so while i understand the domination theory, i think there are exceptions. one of the things i have always loved about shepherds is that they are often more human-like than dog-like. i am only familiar with american lines tho and other lines may be different.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody is my hugging pillow.   He loves the hugs and the attention he get's. I can also lay on him with my head and he's the one that will come up to me for hugs. :wub:

Isa just sits there. When I'm done giving her hugs for the day, she get's up and moves, lol. So she tolerates it but isn't into the whole hugging thing. But for some reason she's fine with kids hugging her. 

Akbar is neutral(sp?). He niether likes it nor hates it. He does wag his tail but he also whines sometimes. So he's inbetween, lol.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I hug my dogs all the time. they love it.lol


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That's sweet. The only pet I had who enjoyed hugging and would even hug me was my Siamese Cat Vidale. The others just tolerated it. So I learned to give them affection they way they preferred. It's tummy rubs, rump scratches, ear scratches, and long strokes from the head to the tail for my German Shepherd. But he does press himself up close against me and curve around me - perhaps it's because he's picked it up from my cat?


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes, I hug my dogs. Like Chris, I just can't resist. I've had both of them as puppies and they don't know any different. I'm not sure they even know they can object.:laugh: I'm pretty sure they just tolerate it, though, since neither is very excited about it. Neither of my dogs is super affectionate but they will let me do anything I want to them. With my Shepherd mix, I go to pet him and he brings me a ball. To him, it's a sign of play...or at least he tries to turn it into play.

Although, when I wake up, my Shepherd comes to me for a hug because I give him a butt scratch while hugging him. He LOVES that. Hahaha.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cassidy didn't really like hugs, she was extremely bonded to both of us and always wanted to be near (I used to say she wasn't a velcro dog, she was a superglue dog - it was like having an extra appendage!), but did not like being constricted like that. Dena enjoyed hugs, Halo enjoys hugs, and Keefer absolutely adores hugs, and not just from us, he relaxes and leans into total strangers for hugs too, looking totally contented. 

Here's Keef getting a big hug from Daddy:


----------



## KITTIEG (Feb 28, 2010)

Yep, I hug my Onna.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes! They get hugs, and kissed on the nose all the time.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep we hug Coke and Nikon all the time. DH carries Coke like a baby. I can carry Nikon but he's it's hard to set him down! Kenya puts her paws up on my chest and likes her back and sides rubbed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I hug my dogs all the time. I kiss them too. I do not hug or kiss other people's dogs. I have enough of my own. 

My dogs do not have anywhere that they will not let me touch. I pick up their tail to see if they are in heat or to take their temperture, I clean out their ears, I cut their nails, I look at their teeth, and dig things out of their mouths on occasion. 

What is more is that the dogs nudge me, they rub up against me, they jump up on their shelter and put their heads forward for their hug. They like the touch. They seem to know it is affection.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Lou and I have huge bear hugs all the time! Especially when I am sitting here on my 'puter chair she will come up and jump up (the only time she is allowed to jump up) and put her paws behind my head and her muzzle into my neck and I will hug her as hard as I can. In fact she loves when I sit here because she knows it's 'huggles' time


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think the actual intent that started this question, though, is it ok if your dogs don't like to be hugged. Someone posted about a dog that growled when it was hugged by their son. 

If they didn't like it, protested or tried to move away, would you insist that they do it just because you want to? Or would you just show your affection in other ways?

Freya is adapting to being touched everywhere and handled. She had never really been touched before, so it took some real adjustment for her. She was even scared of being petted. Should I force her to submit to hugs, even though I know it would scare her to death, because I'm the boss and I should be able to hug her if I want to?

My vote is no, because I want her to ENJOY and look forward to our interactions together. Rayden loves to be hugged, will even solicit them. Freya gets very scared and goes into a complete shutdown. Tail between her legs, panting, licking her lips, throwing calming signals all over the place. Even 20 minutes later, she is still over-whelmed and if you look at her will instantly get submissive, crawling on her belly and licking your feet.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

^^ I second what Dainerra said. 

I would never hug a dog that does not enjoy hugs, simply because "I want to" hug it. My Abby does not enjoy hugging but will roll over for belly rubs or snuggle in for neck scratches. That's the affection she gets from me. Not a forced hug she doesn't enjoy.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i never force my kidz to do anything they don't want to do. i expect they respect me and so i respect them. if i ever had a dog who didn't want to be hugged i would never insist, which i feel would be asking for trouble.

i do expect my kidz to mind me and sometimes if they're being butt heads i have to ask more than once and sometimes i have to tell them if they don't "it's not going to be pretty" in a very stern voice...and they all somehow know exactly what that means and i have no idea why, because i don't. must be the tone of the voice. but "force" them to do anything...nope, never.


----------



## boldsmiles (Apr 15, 2010)

Fenway gets hugs every day. My hubby does not hug him, but both my parents do. He loves it. He will lean into us and everything. He loves getting kisses all over his face too.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness. We are a huggy - kissy family and all our pets are huggy - kissy too. Old dog LOVES hugs and kisses, but she has had 10 years to get used to us, so nothing bothers her. Likewise, the horse, rabbit and guinea pigs ALL get hugs and kisses. The little critters could run and hide, but they actually seek us out. If the horse isn't feeling kissy, she can put her head up in the air. They are pretty tolerant creatures, but they are ours. They know how we demonstrate affection. Even if they find us odd, they don't seem put off by us.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Of course!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

absolutely!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Wolf is a long-coated dark sable with bright points-making him appear as the most huggable creature imaginable, but because he is shy and dislikes new things, I waited until months after we adopted him to do anything more affectionate than scratch his ears or belly. As time passed, a began to rub his jaw or his forehead, and then over his shoulders. When I finally put my arms around him, I checked in a full-length mirror that he was fully relaxed with that great droopy tongue like Debbie's picture of Keifer. Now, he leans into me for head hugs and kisses to his big head. The point is to exchange affection, as I think most people agree.

MJ


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I guess that even if the dog does not like hugs, I would accustom them to it. Several times at the vet it has been necessary for them to hug the dog to keep it still enough to draw blood or cut a broken nail off. If the dog does not like me hugging it, they would probably be less than happy to let a vet tech hug them. 

I figure if I can keep the muzzle out of the veterinarian experience, than I will. I want them to not be scared of anything there. If they are comfortable with me hugging them, they probably will not totally lose it if some crazy six year old sneaks up behind us while I am paying for dog food and gives the dog a huge hug out of the blue. (It happened to me and Cujo. Thankfully, Cujo did not react.)


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Yes! My dogs love hugs, my older girl hops right into our laps to get a hug, she likes giving kisses too!


----------



## Melissa (Mar 17, 2010)

My english cocker spaniel belle looooves being close to me 
she will run and jump up into my lap and place her paws over my shoulders and give me kisses regardless if i want them or not.:wub:

she just loves being close to me, its going to kill me and her when i move away from home and cant take her with me


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We're big huggers, kissers, cuddlers! But only because my dogs do not seem to mind it. If they didn't like it, I wouldnt force it. 

I think it's part of bonding with their people...I'm a big believer in the power and connection of touch. :hug:


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I guess I am the wierd one. I don't give Bison a lot of hugs. When I do it is wrapping my arms around him to scratch his chest and put my cheek up against his, and that is only when he is sleepy. Otherwie he turns into a squiggly wiggly worm and runs to get a ball.

Sometimes he will come and sit next to my chair and I put my arm around him and pat his side, but is that really a "hug"?


----------



## carlysmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Hugs, lots of 'em, kisses on the snout and top of her head, and she licks my face in return.


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

YES I hug my dogs and kiss them too.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yes we hug our dog, we pet our dog, he sleeps on our bed when
he wants to, he's ont he sofa with us, other people can hug our dog,
our neighbors hug our dog, children can (strangers) hug our dog.

people buy into the dominance factor way to much, i think.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Of course I hug my dog! And she cleans my face at least twice a day.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I would think that it would be a given that you don't hug a dog that doesn't enjoy huggles. Lou and I, and her and my 6 year old, huggle a lot only because Lou loves to hug  I would never force a hug on a dog or a human though


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

katieliz said:


> i never force my kidz to do anything they don't want to do. .....


So if they don't want to sit when you tell them to, they don't have to sit; or if they are outside and you want them in, they don't need to come in?

If they want to lay on the sofa, they don't have to get off when you want them to?

Wow, you are a lot easier on your dogs than i am with mine. If I want a hug, I also will just hug him and he needs to put up with it and do what I tell him to. (I would never do anything that would harm him, but annoy him and tell him to do something)? Absolutely!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

selzer said:


> ............
> If they are comfortable with me hugging them, they probably will not totally lose it if some crazy six year old sneaks up behind us while I am paying for dog food and gives the dog a huge hug out of the blue. (It happened to me and Cujo. Thankfully, Cujo did not react.)


Thats incredible - I bet you must have been very proud of him then! And it would have made a great picture!


----------



## miro2010 (Mar 11, 2010)

I hug my guy a lot! I've told the kids not to do it anymore but I still do (my husband also). We can't help it. He's a big cuddly bear......irresistible! ;-)

If I hug him gently (which I do) he likes it and even gets happy. ;-)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maria, that is great that Miro likes it, I hope he'll ask your son for a hug soon, and that their relationship will grow into mutual respect for each other!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

we smother our molly with hugs and kisses every day and she loves it!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is an interesting fact; one of the qualifying factors to pass the AKC *S.T.A.R*. puppy program is under *Puppy Behaviors: (10) Owner can hug or hold puppy (depending on size)*


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Lilie said:


> Here is an interesting fact; one of the qualifying factors to pass the AKC *S.T.A.R*. puppy program is under *Puppy Behaviors: (10) Owner can hug or hold puppy (depending on size)*


Very interesting! I had not seen that.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

:happyboogie:I just happened to have it with me because Hondo passed the program last night!


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

We have varying approaches and reactions from our dogs depending upon who is interacting.
My husband hugs Beast and Old Bitch regularly. Old Bitch will lick him and snuggle in and vocalize with squeaks and lovey whimpers. Usually she is laying on her side when he hugs her and he will hug her side, maybe snuggle and nuzzle her neck and face. Beast he will hug when laying or standing ad it is very clear Beast does NOT like it....he will groan and wiggle to get away...and will lick his toothy kiss. Crazy white does not go near my husband and never has so he does not hug her- he knows she gets nervous and only wants positive interactions with her (so inconsistent when you consider Beast).

The children do NOT hug Beast or Old Bitch. Crazy White will sometimes lay against them and they will drape and arm over her and "hug". She seems to like this.

I do not hug my dogs. I sometimes kiss them. I pet them. I scratch them. I do not hug them...but I am not a huggy person with anyone.


----------



## drj (Apr 13, 2010)

First of all, I'm not sure if hugging means dominance in dogs. But even if it does, it's a good thing to do. You should always dominate your dog especially because GSD is a powerful breed. If you don't dominate your dog, someday he/she may attack you because you are too close when he's eating or too close to his toy... It's their nature. The dominant one gets everything first. 

Anyways, I found that GSD are extremely friendly with owners, so hugging shouldn't cause any problems. 



codmaster said:


> Just out of curiosity, I wonder how many of you hug your dog?
> 
> Almost all trainers/behaviorists etc. tell us that it is a bad thing to do and we shouldn't hug our dogs because it is a sign of dominance in dogs and some may react aggressively to it. I saw that in one of the GSD books I picked up in the pet store in fact.
> 
> ...


----------



## Petrarch (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh yes, kisses and hugs which are returned with kisses, and one of them hugs back!


----------



## silvergts1998 (Apr 23, 2010)

I hug my dog. I can tell my GS to hug me and she gets up on her legs and puts her front arms around me with out putting her paws on me. It's pretty. Comical! She still knows I am the boss but she loves her boss.


----------



## Ludogg (Mar 8, 2010)

luke is about as cuddly as a raccoon, or a cactus or a rattlesnake. haha i mean he doesnt like to cuddle... only chew on you.. however my weenie dog hercules loves to cuddle hes a lil cuddle bug...the problem is hes a stinker he smells awfull..he has nasty breath...


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Chewy is a big baby(7mo) and would love to be a lap dog if he could.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Shania likes sitting on people and laying right up beside them, but she is not a really huggy dog like Lucky was.

With Lucky, all you would have to do was hold your arm out and offer a hug and she was right there tucked under your arm with her head buried in your neck.

Regardless of how my own dogs reacted to hugging, I would never do it to a dog that wasn't mine, even if I knew it well. Getting my face that close to a dog who's pack I am not a part of is just stupid in my book.


----------



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

I have only had Daisy 2 days and I hug her like crazy. She hasn't shown any aggression at all - not even with me hugging her. Or my kids. My kids (especially the 3 yr old) can't stop hugging on her and kissing her. She seems to like it.


----------



## BigArn (Apr 23, 2009)

All the time, and Rocky hugs back


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Tori jumped up on the fence gate this morning blocking my exit saying "where's my hug?"


----------



## sneed7 (May 3, 2010)

Molly loves to be hugged...she will come ask for hugs! She pushes my hands and whines until i tell her its ok...then she will put her two front feet on my lap and her head on my shoulder...i put my arms around her and she eats it up! She will stay there as long as I keep hugging!


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

I agree with Chris Wild. 95% of GSDs don't mind being hugged or they mind it but tolerate it, there is that small percentage that don't like being hugged so much they will struggle even if you have a good relationship with the dog. That small percentage are usually very dominant males. Most of these kind of males do not end up in pet homes - thankfully. But they're not bad for the breed.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I hug everybody and everything thing - my dogs included. You can tell quickly if they (people and/or dogs) like it or not.


----------



## golfingirl (May 3, 2010)

I hug Jack too. Usually around his big chest. I don't think he loves it but I think he's accepted it as one of those things my owners do.

When he wants affection, he nudges my hands until I pet his face and ears. He almost falls asleep when I do this to him. One big stroke using both may hands on either side of his face from nose to his neck.

Sounds like everyone can't stand not hugging & kissing their dogs. It's how we humans show affection. I certainly wouldn't hug a strange dog ro even one I know pretty well. Only my own.

The question should be, who doesn't hug your dog. It would be a much shorter thread.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I hug Phenix all the time!!!! He, mostly, doesn't react lol. He stays there, enjoying the moment, and if he do not want me to hug him, it's because he wants to play and to be devilish or in front of his friends hehe


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Lots of hugs here, my two are very affectionate. Especially with the person who controls the food and toys (me!!) LOL.....
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Heck yeah! We all hug our dogs and they melt every time. Never had a problem. In our family the GSDs are my 4-legged kids and I am a hugger!!!! I don't recall a single one of my GSDs ever having issues with that.
Cheers,
Ana


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

10 times a day:wub:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie gets hugs and kisses all the time from all of us.


----------



## AliciaMaria (May 8, 2010)

Yes!! They both love hugs.. Sammi, especially. Tex, our husky, loves hugs, but gets tired of being 'restricted' after a min..


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

My boy LOVES his cuddles :wub:


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

i hug shilo real close and she looks up and kisses me


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Yup, he gets hugs and a smooch on the center of his head and he solicits a lean into me for big thumps of affection on his side... that he enjoys, he is a wagging tail, physical guy.

As others said, this is with me... and to some degree with hubby... but he is aloof with strangers and this would be over the edge for strangers.


----------



## EdwardDrapkin (May 24, 2010)

Whenever I come home and let Emma out of her crate she jumps right into my arms and demands hugs and kisses. I think she realizes it makes me happy, and therefore makes her happy, and she's so passive I don't worry about dominance issues with her at all.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I hug all my dogs, sometimes I just smother them. When we got Apache (black dog in pic) he blew my mind when he burried his head against my body just like the GSD we had just lost. I never taught him that, it was something our beloved Cheyenne used to do and we always said it was his way of giving us a hug.


----------



## Basil2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I hug her because I need her....she let's me...but she needs to know that I LOVE her and that why I show her, and rub, brush her...but she licks me and watchs the house ...u better know her to before come to the door.. I am blessed that to have her..


----------



## Myles (May 23, 2010)

We hug max and he has absolutly no agression. You can even put your hand in his bowl while hes eating.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I hug my dogs all the time. I sit at the top of the stairs and hug them both (when I sit down they come up and sit next to me...so I guess they like it!).


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Myles said:


> We hug max and he has absolutly no agression. You can even put your hand in his bowl while hes eating.


That is great! And how it should be with all dogs esp. with one as big and powerful as a GSD. They need to be taught NOT to be possesive or food aggressive.


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

:hug::gsdsit: Guilty!!! I would never hug someone else's dog or allow my son to do it but we hug our dogs. Out of the 5 GSDs I have had, they all enjoyed it and never showed and displeasure. My favorite was to lie on the floor sideways and they immediately would roll with tummies up to be scratched, so I guess it is more of a spoon then a hug! They all would solicit hugs even my Thor who loved to think he was "independent" and a big boy but oh would he have the cuddle attack with DH and I! I know it is probably very unatural for them but I don't think I can resist hugging and kissing them and I see everyone on this post agrees!


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

yep we are huggers....we will ask roxy for a hug and she comes up for one.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

codmaster said:


> Just out of curiosity, I wonder how many of you hug your dog?
> 
> I was thinking that maybe if the dog did see a hug as a try at domination that he must recognize that it is his confused owner that is doing it so he will let it go.


Regardless of what trainers or any one else says I hug my girl all the time. I hug her and nuzzle her in the ears and whisper all kinds of nonsense lovey dovey junk in her ears too. There is no doubt in our home who is the lord and master and she has a perfect understanding of her position in the house and the world in general. Our training routine is much softer and kinder than most because we ask the dog to do things rather than force obedience. Her obedience is purely voluntary and cemented by the fact that she loves both of us and does anything she can to gain our attention and praise. We use very few treats when we work and we always make sure she feels important and enjoys that time as well as when we are just playing. Our goal is to train her to do the few simple things we ask her to do naturally and voluntarily because she wants to and not out of some deeply ingrained " trained" behavior. We accomplish this through repetition and consistency. We always say the same thing to her when we ask for something. Like "Bring me the ball" or "Excuse me" when we need her to move out of the way for my wheelchair. All of our pets have been trained this way and they all behave perfectly in public and private. There is no doubt that Indi will eventually do exactly the same things when she gets older too. Our Golden is 14 years old and "understands" several of these requests and complies immediately every time. We all know that dogs do not understand human words, but the tone of voice you use and the repetition teaches them to do exactly what we want given enough time and patience. So I would say the method is working and has been over the lives of several dogs through the last thirty or so years. It certainly is not a very fast method, but I have an entire dogs lifetime to get it as right as it needs to be. My huge rotty was a 125+ pound lap dog who would protect this house to her dying breath, and we never allowed her to bark excessively or threaten strangers to her at the door. If they were uninvited or up to no good, she would simply not allow them to leave until one of us showed them the door. Completely untrained, but 110% reliable. I'm rambling, but I believe there is definitely more than one way to attain the levels of training we require for a member of our home and family.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Yep, all mine get hugs, they tolerate anything I want to do to them.
That being said, I've had all mine since they were puppies.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Of course I hug my dogs. I love them. To heck with trainers and their half baked ideas!


----------



## Ceasar (Jul 30, 2012)

I hug all of my animals. Dogs, cats & horses. They ALL respond to it positively in their own way, even the horses curl into it. They feel the intention in it. 

As a caveat, Ceasar was three when I got him last year and I hug the smithereens out of him.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

When I get home from work Penny hugs me lol so I hug her back


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I hug my dog. She doesn't mind it. If you hug her from up top (wrap your arms around her shoulders and hug her neck), she just stands and wags her tail. If you hug her from the front, she'll lean her head on your shoulder or try to lick your neck (and sometimes accidentally headbutt you in the process...Ouch!). 

But only people who know her well and she knows well can hug her, and that's really only myself, my mom, my fiance, her breeder, and a couple of my friends. I don't allow strangers to hug my dog, and I don't allow children to hug my dog. It's not a habit I would like to see children get into, thinking they could hug strange dogs.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Nikitta said:


> Of course I hug my dogs. I love them. To heck with trainers and their half baked ideas!


this


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> Of course I hug my dogs. I love them. To heck with trainers and their half baked ideas!


Have you observed dogs hugging each other out of love?

It's fine to love your dog and hug it, but a child should not be encouraged to do it. I think trainers say don't hug dogs because some dogs regard a hug as an invitation to play fight.

Why do dogs back away when people hug them?

Put your dog is a sit position on front of you and put your arms and head around it's neck and squeeze it. I think in a majority of cases the dog will show a slight stress and probably would try to back out of the hold.


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

I hug, squeeze, nuzzle, and kiss my dog on the nose. She gives hugs, too. She says hello in the mornings by rearing up and giving me a little squeeze with her forepaws.


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

I do sometimes hug other people's dogs, but only if the dog initiates touch first. My neighbor's rottweiler for example is _very_ tactile and will come up and nuzzle me, hug me and lick both my arms, my face, and if there is any mud or dirt anywhere else on me she will lick that off too, so I do hug her. Otherwise, I wouldn't hug unknown dogs.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Come to think of it, I don't often hug my dogs past puppyhood. I handle them every which way, and desensitize them to being hugged (restrained), but mostly, I skip the hug and go straight for the kiss.  There's something about a cold, wet nose that just begs to be kissed, and usually the dog returns the favor.

I do hug my cats. A lot. And they tolerate it.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've always been a dog hugger (only my own), I also kiss 'em on the tops of their heads and muzzles.


----------



## khushi (Jul 28, 2013)

_whenever i hug my Otis he sniffs in my hear and it tickels a lot._


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

Why wouldn't I.. I hug my pups All the time, they Love it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pinky_athens (Jul 28, 2013)

I do hug and kiss my cambria all the time she's so sweet and playful... But need to train her more tricks now that she's growing...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mechanic1908 (Jul 16, 2013)

All the time.


----------

